# Paracetamol and constipation



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I've had lots of stomach pain and a migraine last night, which I've just about slept off but wondering what sort of painkiller I can take for the pain? I usually avoid everything because it makes my constipation worse but just wondering if paracetamol (Tylenol for those in the US) would be ok, I know not to take anything codeine based and I can't take NSAIDs so ibuprofen and aspirin are outta the question.Any advice / other people's experiences would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

hi em--sorry about the tummy pain and migraines...hope you're feeling better today.i've taken lots of tylenol over the years for headaches and arthritis pain--actually prefer nsaids for arthritis but sometimes they can be hard on my gut) and anyway--plain tylenol has never made my c worse. it never helped me for tummy pain though--just headaches and other pains...'course we're all different in how we react to stuff... and like you, i totally avoid opioids and codeine based stuff. many many years ago i took one tylenol 3 (with codeine)--just one pill and it stopped me up for days...never again!


----------

